# March Acquisitions



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope that there is not a March thread already in existence. I did not see one.

I picked a couple Hyde Park OCBDs during the F&F sale. I am pretty happy with them. The weight is good and the blue is spot on. I was also happy that the pink was not "hot."


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Three ties on sale from TM L:

Navy structured
Navy with white dots
Navy/red heritage tie


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I bought my first grenadine tie, navy, from Sam Hober.

Also bought two silk knits from The Knottery, navy and wine.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

ocbd: Good looking collar roll on those. How is the fit (I assume Tailored Fit)? It seems you can only get must-iron in Hyde Park now, sadly. Non-iron totally defeats the point of Supima cotton, IMO.

AncientMadder: I need a grenadine from Hober one of these days.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I won this Brooks Brooks Charcoal Grey Flannel sack suit on eBay. I paid good money for it but it's a gorgeous suit and doesn't need a drop of tailoring, it went straight to the dry cleaners.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Just dropped off by UPS in time for UK's run in March Madness:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Jovan - Those are Traditional fit as I generally find Tailored fit shirts too tight in the shoulder area as my shoulders are slightly broad. I am a true 14.5, but my last OCBDs from LE have shrunk up a bit making it impossible to accommodate a tie. Saying all that I have sized up to a 15 this time and after wear one thought that a slim fit may have worked a little better. Time will tell, I will keep you posted.

Nice pick-ups everyone. I too would love a Sam Hober tie.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Jovan said:


> ocbd: Good looking collar roll on those. How is the fit (I assume Tailored Fit)? It seems you can only get must-iron in Hyde Park now, sadly. Non-iron totally defeats the point of Supima cotton, IMO.


I agree.

I _really_ like BB OCBD, but I have to admit LE Tailored fits me better, at 40R, 34W, and 15.5-34. Actually it fits like it was made for me.

From the pics you posted of the Ratio -- I don't think it's as slim as that, but it'll be unforgiving of a waist any bigger than mine.

With BB I have to size up for collar shrinkage, to 16-34 -- a big shirt on me, even in Slim, while with LE Tailored I'm still in a "15" shirt body.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Signed a lease on Thursday, so my March acquisition is a new place for the fiancee and I to take residence. 

It actually doesn't stop getting better every time I think about it, but this girl is SO awesome, she's letting me take a bedroom for a dressing room in exchange for the closet space in our master bedroom. I think I win.

Any ideas for wardrobe solutions? Lets be real, I'm not doing a ridiculous 5 figure built in solid wood closet. This is a wardrobe in a room. I'm thinking IKEA's PAX would be the best bet. I'm trying to keep it around 1k, and that seems to get me a pretty serious setup. Thoughts?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Are you only going to use the room for clothes? If so, I would hang them openly on some of those metal sets (not sure what they are called). 

Wardrobes inside a walkin closet aren't really necessary IMO. Saves you more money as well. One or two closets with shelves for socks, ties etc and you are gtg.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Himself said:


> I agree.
> 
> I _really_ like BB OCBD, but I have to admit LE Tailored fits me better, at 40R, 34W, and 15.5-34. Actually it fits like it was made for me.
> 
> ...


Ratio's Classic Fit is actually closer to BB's "Slim Fit". They can also make a shirt to your specified dimensions if you have one that fits you well.


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

Just got these cool socks from our own Alexander Kabbaz.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Signed a lease on Thursday, so my March acquisition is a new place for the fiancee and I to take residence.
> 
> It actually doesn't stop getting better every time I think about it, but this girl is SO awesome, she's letting me take a bedroom for a dressing room in exchange for the closet space in our master bedroom. I think I win.
> 
> Any ideas for wardrobe solutions? Lets be real, I'm not doing a ridiculous 5 figure built in solid wood closet. This is a wardrobe in a room. I'm thinking IKEA's PAX would be the best bet. I'm trying to keep it around 1k, and that seems to get me a pretty serious setup. Thoughts?


Congratulations on your good fortune. Depending on the size of the room you have been allotted for use as a dressing room and your genuine need for adequate clothing storage, you could have the makings of a rather unique "Man Cave" design. Arguably just as important as adequate closet capacity, every adult male must have his own space...his "crystal cathedral," "fortress of solitude," "Bat Cave," (LOL) hell call it what it is...our hallowed "Man Cave!"


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

A pair of AE Kenwoods that were suppose to take 2-3 weeks will be here Friday...less than a week. Also picked up a NWT argyle sweater from Ebay.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Are you only going to use the room for clothes? If so, I would hang them openly on some of those metal sets (not sure what they are called).
> 
> Wardrobes inside a walkin closet aren't really necessary IMO. Saves you more money as well. One or two closets with shelves for socks, ties etc and you are gtg.





eagle2250 said:


> Congratulations on your good fortune. Depending on the size of the room you have been allotted for use as a dressing room and your genuine need for adequate clothing storage, you could have the makings of a rather unique "Man Cave" design. Arguably just as important as adequate closet capacity, every adult male must have his own space...his "crystal cathedral," "fortress of solitude," "Bat Cave," (LOL) hell call it what it is...our hallowed "Man Cave!"


Well, the room will be a sort of 'man-cave', however, it's primary purpose is to serve as a place for me to get ready for work in the morning and to store my clothes. Bjorn, I'm thinking the open front variety of the PAX (no doors) to dress it up a bit. The wire/metal type racks aren't quite nice enough for the place. While this isn't the typical 'wardrobe within a walk-in closet project', I'm basically turning the whole room into a walk-in closet.

Eagle, thank you for the kind words. In my best guess, the room is about 10x15. Standard size bedroom, albeit smallest one in the house. I don't have plans for this to be a standard 'den' type room, with sports/hunting stuff all over, etc. Simply a tasteful lounge/dressing room; I may not even put a couch in there.

The closet within the room is quite small, so I was going to leave that as, actually, a closet. The wardrobe (again, looking at the no-doors version of PAX, unless there are other alternative) will be along two walls of the room; effectively giving me about 15 linear feet of wardrobe.

Maybe I should start a 'help me design my dressing room' thread......


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Amid the OCBD fussing above, 3 Brooks arrived today, in yellow, blue stripe, and red stripe. The perfect CA winter/spring shirt.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> .....
> ......
> Maybe I should start a 'help me design my dressing room' thread......


That, Sir, is a great idea...with much promise for some good fun and perhaps even some real design input! :thumbs-up: Have a great day.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Got some good Internet loot today:


TM Lewin ties, shirt and white braces. Also, the bow tie I ordered from the Cordial Churchman arrived. The bow was of course lovely.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

I was hoping to continue my trend of not participating in these threads, but a few deals came my way that I couldn't resist.

I picked up a tartan lambswool scarf during the J.Press sale, I'm very happy with it.

The second purchase was a pair of shell cordovan AE Randolphs that kept popping up on eBay for the past year or so. I finally decided to make an offer on them and got a good deal, they accepted my offer of $110!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

My favorite dress shoes are a pair of Magnanni double monk straps that I got about 8 years ago. They've been re-soled a few times and the uppers still look like they're 6 months old. Truly the best shoes I've ever purchased so far (that includes Aldens).

Unfortunately there aren't many Magnanni shoes around. Nordstrom usually has 2-3 pair, but often they're more Euro than even I can stomach.

So I was surprised to find these:










They're terrific. Comfortable right out of the box and the same overall impression as dirty bucks. I wore them today with almost 6 hours logged on foot in Manhattan and they were great. Very happy to add them to the rotation.

I also see that they released the same double monks again at about the same price I paid 8 years ago. I'm damn tempted to grab a back-up pair considering they're just over half the price of Sid Mashburn and some others. I can't ask for better shoes than these.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Nice shoes. I will help enable you: buy back-ups of the double-monks if you like them that well.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Buck 110 from LL Bean. $40 and they throw in a smaller one for your fishing vest. (Or chest pack in my case.)


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

As I'm sure we all know, buying shoes via ebay can be a crapshoot. Fortunately, this pair turned out better than I hoped. I don't know the last time AE made the Grayson in walnut but I'd been looking for a pair of tassels in this color for a while. They'd also been resoled with a vibram sole which I kind of like. Barely any wear. $20.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Took delivery of my first Ivy Cap from Orvis...a very nice Tan Tweed, sporting a subtle window pane overlay of crimson and blue, by Lawrence and Foster of Yorkshire, England. Also a tightly knit Lovat, shawl collared, cardigan (to be kept pristine for wear next winter season!).


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

AAF-8AF said:


> Just got these cool socks from our own Alexander Kabbaz.


Don't forget to set them forward one hour today. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice piece. I was given one when helping a friend move into his new home. The prior owner left a lot of great stuff behind and this was one of them. He saw that I was interested in it and gave it to me as a "thank you" for helping. Yours is much shinier though. 



Patrick06790 said:


> Buck 110 from LL Bean. $40 and they throw in a smaller one for your fishing vest. (Or chest pack in my case.)


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Got an English made Liberty William Morris tie off of eBay for 10£. 

Not sure if it's a hit tie-wise but I do like William Morris. And ties...


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Good month this! Filson 252 from a fellow forumite:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^She's a beaut--congratulations!


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice bag Bjorn!
Nothing much here, but I was posting pics anyway and these new topsiders arrived today..

The old ones made it through five states, multible rivers and beaches, two camping trips, Alaska salmon camp, lake Superior canoeing, and one waterfall. They're still kinda OK :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Maybe I should start a 'help me design my dressing room' thread......


If you are still soliciting comments -- I have a one bedroom that is abnormally long (and had one small closet). I installed a PAX system on the far wall and allowed my girlfriend to build it out with whatever she pleased. I did put doors on it, but I think it looks pretty nice and she loves the results. I think it is a great solution for the price.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Thanks! I used some leather soap on it to freshen it up, and it's gonna get some renovateur creme when that arrives. Solid bag.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

My long sought after Footjoy tassels










Got a pair of these a while back - great shoes. Eastland's made in maine chukka of Horween suede (not my pic)


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Got a pair of these a while back - great shoes. Eastland's made in maine chukka of Horween suede (not my pic)


Cards, I'm really impressed by the look of these. If I only needed another casual boot . . .


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Any ideas for wardrobe solutions? Lets be real, I'm not doing a ridiculous 5 figure built in solid wood closet. This is a wardrobe in a room. I'm thinking IKEA's PAX would be the best bet. I'm trying to keep it around 1k, and that seems to get me a pretty serious setup. Thoughts?


My wife and I used Ikea's PAX wardrobes. We each have one (goes almost all the way up to our 8' ceilings), and the wardrobes are side by side. I love mine. I put the out-of-season clothes up top. At the bottom I built a slide-out trouser rack that holds 11 pairs of trousers, with my shoes sitting at the bottom. Somehow I'm still taking up my half of the closet and two others...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LeatherSoul has, once again, outdone themselves: In the present instance, an Alden special make-up of medium brown Lady-calf, Flex-welt, Slip-on Chukkas; ordered on 8 March and delivered to my front door by the USPS on 12 March; the beauty, as well as the utility of the design, is only exceeded by the level of comfort the materials and craftsmanship afford, while on the foot. Thank you, Tom Park for another winning design and thank you, Shigeo for such prompt service in getting the shoes to me so very quickly...They are incredible! :thumbs-up:


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Not a clothing item, but the wife's '99 Audi just kicked the bucket and we replaced it this month with a '12 VW Jetta. :thumbs-up:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

C5 brings it on his first Acquisitions post! Who makes the suede chukkas for Eastland?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Barbour Bedale in Rustic









New Balance 420s









Wayfarers in Tortoise Shell


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

AlanC said:


> C5 brings it on his first Acquisitions post! Who makes the suede chukkas for Eastland?


They look suspiciously like the Rancourts...


----------



## MDP (Jan 14, 2012)

I was planning on getting some pictures up of my new Rugby RL University Cords and A/O Top-Siders...and then I had a tire blowout on the way to work...

Needless to say they don't look their best, but I'm happy with both so far and I was able to successfully change the tire without ruining either.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

leisureclass said:


> They look suspiciously like the Rancourts...


I'm almost certain they are Rancourts.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^That was my suspicion/assumption. Very sharp. My Rancourts are somewhere between here and Maine right now.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AlanC said:


> ^That was my suspicion/assumption. Very sharp. My Rancourts are somewhere between here and Maine right now.


I think you're going to really like them. I'll post a pic of my Rancourt beef rolls in the near future - after about six months they've broken in nicely.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Bjorn, very cool tie, those old Morris textile design are my favorite.

Really digging Trips New Balances as well, the green color especially.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Some Rancourt ranger moccasins arrived on my doorstep yesterday afternoon. I'm really impressed with them - super comfortable!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Fantastic! Mine are on the truck for delivery RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

AlanC said:


> ^Fantastic! Mine are on the truck for delivery RIGHT NOW!


The quality is superb for the price. I'm waiting for Kyle to update their website to allow me to place an order for the navy colored beefroll penny loafers in E widths and I will be placing an order for those as well.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, Semper Jeeps post gives me hope that I might see my Rancourt Ranger Mocs on the front door stoop by the end of this week! SJ: those mocs look fantastic. May you long wear them and do so in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Look at all these Rancourts! Thanks to all you gentlemen for keeping my local economy going :thumbs-up:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Those Rancourts look epic. Chromexcel is an amazing leather [are those chromexcel?]. They have some pretty nice looking chromexcel belts on their site too, I am thinking about getting one.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Danny said:


> Those Rancourts look epic. Chromexcel is an amazing leather [are those chromexcel?]. They have some pretty nice looking chromexcel belts on their site too, I am thinking about getting one.


They are indeed chromexcel, and they seem to be a very soft chromexcel too, at least compared to some heavier shoes and boots I have. It will be interesting to see how quickly these begin to show signs of fading.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I got some cool things I can't wear for a few months:

Brown flannel sportcoat, incredibly heavy light gray peacoat (with buttons for a liner; which would be great if I were going into the arctic).

And a few things I can:

Purple and white unistripe RL pinpoint (this may be heretical, but the little horsey is kinda cute), paisley tie, blue silk PS with white dots, olive green London Fog trenchcoat, and a set of shoe trees.

I now have a fairly complete fall/winter sportcoat rotation, just in time for me to run smack into my comparatively small spring/summer sportcoat rotation.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I know these are nothing in comparison to Rancourt, but I took the plunge on a pair of Casco Bay Boat Moccasins in Canyon. I think the dark sole and laces will make them a little more versatile. Used the $10 off coupon and am getting back a $10 gift card, which brings them down to $40.

This was a bit of an emergency, because the soles on my Sperrys are getting dangerously thin, so much I think a rock is going to puncture them any day now.

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/46112?productId=777781&catalog_id=TA&attrValue_0=Canyon


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ Those look nice, Jovan.

I just bought my first Brooks Brothers shirts: 4 white OCBDs. Almost all my suits are Brooks. I own Brooks Brothers shoes and loads of ties, but all my OCBDs have been Lands' End until now. I'm excited to upgrade. 

I read a couple of threads on here saying that the white OCBDs shrink more than other colors. I still ordered my normal size since I'm between sizes anyway, always wash cold and hang to dry, and can stand a little shrinkage. Hopefully they'll work out okay.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

BB goes on about how much they control shrinkage, but you'd think they'd pay more attention to the white Supima Oxford in that case! My Ratio Clothing Campus Oxford is basically made of the same fabric, and I had to get a replacement shirt with how small it shrunk. They adjusted for shrinkage and it worked out well. (I hope the other shirt was given to a smaller guy somewhere.) Take advantage of BB's own good return policy if it shrinks too small.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

AncientMadder said:


> ^^ Those look nice, Jovan.
> 
> I just bought my first Brooks Brothers shirts: 4 white OCBDs. Almost all my suits are Brooks. I own Brooks Brothers shoes and loads of ties, but all my OCBDs have been Lands' End until now. I'm excited to upgrade.
> 
> I read a couple of threads on here saying that the white OCBDs shrink more than other colors. I still ordered my normal size since I'm between sizes anyway, always wash cold and hang to dry, and can stand a little shrinkage. Hopefully they'll work out okay.


I'm in a similar position between sizes and I find the shrinkage on the white OCBD to be beneficial to this. Problem is that you can't order the other shirts in a half size shirt length.

BTW, what fit did you get in the OCBD?


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Another March acquisition - A pair of Alden Indy Boots in whiskey shell cordovan. I actually ordered them back near the end of the summer but they just arrived yesterday.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Very, very nice...perhaps even the acquisition of the month! May you long wear them and may you do so in good health. :thumbs-up:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I picked up a shirt and my first bow tie at BB.

Now I have to learn to tie it.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

An embarrassment of riches over the past two days. Happy Birthday (week) to me!

Rancourt Ranger Mocs:










Plisson shave brush:










Cordial Churchman bow tie conversion. In a former life it was a too-wide Faconnable linen-cotton tie:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I picked up a shirt and my first bow tie at BB.
> 
> Now I have to learn to tie it.


just the same as tying your shoe; practice til you get a little muscle memory going. post a pic.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

AE cappuccino Chukka style boot.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Not the most tradly and a bit shiny but I find it hard to leave Ben Silver ties at the thrift.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I picked up a shirt and my first bow tie at BB.
> 
> Now I have to learn to tie it.


Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Great ties. Never leave an issue free Ben Silver on the rack.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I found a Brooks Bros. seersucker pincord 3/2 sack suit at goodwill today. They had a rock radio station on, and just as I slipped on the jacket in the fitting room, the guitar riff kicked in on "Iron Man," by Black Sabbath. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

AlanC said:


> An embarrassment of riches over the past two days. Happy Birthday (week) to me!
> 
> Rancourt Ranger Mocs:


I'm still on to gift myself just this, but I've been too lazy to call. Which leather are those, Alan? They are exactly what I want.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> just the same as tying your shoe; practice til you get a little muscle memory going. post a pic.





Bjorn said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!


I must train myself this wekend!!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Mississippi Mud said:


> I'm still on to gift myself just this, but I've been too lazy to call. Which leather are those, Alan? They are exactly what I want.


, apparently also known as "Buckaroo". Kyle indicated to me they were running low on it when I ordered, so you might want to act fast.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

mrp said:


> AE cappuccino Chukka style boot.
> View attachment 3937


Those are cappuccino? They look very similar to the Walnut cordovan I have. I was expecting the Cappuccino cordovan to be darker.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Those are cappuccino? They look very similar to the Walnut cordovan I have. I was expecting the Cappuccino cordovan to be darker.


Yes these are the new Cappuccino shell, here's another picture out in the sun.
From left to right.
AE Brown Shell Strand, Alden Cigar Shell Tassel loafer, AE Cappuccino Dundee (Chukka Boot)


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

jwooten said:


> I'm in a similar position between sizes and I find the shrinkage on the white OCBD to be beneficial to this. Problem is that you can't order the other shirts in a half size shirt length.
> 
> BTW, what fit did you get in the OCBD?


Slim fit. I just called and changed my order to size 16 instead of 15.5, after reading more comments online about shrinkage.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Semper Jeep said:


> Another March acquisition - A pair of Alden Indy Boots in whiskey shell cordovan. I actually ordered them back near the end of the summer but they just arrived yesterday.


enjoy wearing your whiskey indy


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> An embarrassment of riches over the past two days. Happy Birthday (week) to me!
> 
> nephew,
> happy birthday


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> An embarrassment of riches over the past two days. Happy Birthday (week) to me!
> 
> Rancourt Ranger Mocs:


AlanC: I cannot think of a single person who would be more deserving of such a shower of blessings. Enjoy your day!



Mississippi Mud said:


> I'm still on to gift myself just this, but I've been too lazy to call. Which leather are those, Alan? They are exactly what I want.


Mississippi: You might want to take a look at Rancourts Chili Latigo Ranger Mocs...leather lined and equipped with a Vibram, black, christy wedge sole!

This has been a good week for many of us. During Friday's AM workout, the FedEx driver dropped a parcel from Rancourt and Company at my front door. Enclosed were a pair of 4-Eyelet Ranger Mocs, crafted in #8 Chromexcel and fitted out with a white, Vibram christy wedge sole. The design combination has a unique appeal to me and the craftsmanship is absolute perfection. Without exaggeration I can tell you the shoes are so comfortable they feel as though they were assembled directly on my feet. These Ranger Mocs and the Venetian loafers I previously purchased from Rancourt represent exactly how these shoe designs were meant to be made. Kyle and his staff are absolute masters of their craft! :thumbs-up:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

eagle2250 said:


> AlanC: I cannot think of a single person who would be more deserving of such a shower of blessings. Enjoy your day!


Thank you for the too kind words. There are plenty more deserving. But they can't have my shoes...


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Belated happy birthday Alan! Those rancourts look really great. Looking forward to a on-foot pic in the WAYWT thread.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

eagle: Were you the guinea pig for the Chili Latigo Ranger Mocs pictured there?  It seems that they take pictures of a customer's custom order and then put them in the online shop as a suggestion, as they did with hardline's "better-than-Bean" bluchers.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Actually it was the other way around. I saw the Chili Latigo Ranger Mocs on the Rancourt website and acting on an impulse I've had for quite some time to recreat the old Timberland 3-Eyelet Camp Mocs with the heavy, natural hued, rubber lug soles, so as to eliminate the several deficiencies I perceived in the Timberland product, I asked Kyle if he could incorporate my thoughts into the Chili Latigo Moc design. He did so and given the obvious talents of his production stall, the results were absolutely spectacular (if I do say so myself)! Trust me, Kyle and his staff can make your dreams (about shoes:crazy come true. You should give him a call.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

One pair of Rayban "new" Wayfarers in Tortoise with the brown lenses and one red Brooks Brothers performance polo shirt from the the 2012 novelty colours. 

Holding off on pants my running (doing on average 30-35km per week) has made my waistline a moving target.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Got my Narragansett leathers belt. It's lovely, very nicely made in thick bridle. The buckle is small enough and cool enough to be just right. Will definitely shop there again.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got my replacement Tailored Fit Casual Chino from Lands' End. Much better. Just a warning to everyone else, there's about an inch of vanity sizing. Go one waist size down. I'm currently 36" at my waist (damn, I let myself go...) but the 36 were too big around. I exchanged them for a 35 and they're 36" around. Go figure. I thought when I got the first pair that they'd shrink in the wash. Apparently not. So the good news is that they've stabilized sizing at least.


eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Actually it was the other way around. I saw the Chili Latigo Ranger Mocs on the Rancourt website and acting on an impulse I've had for quite some time to recreat the old Timberland 3-Eyelet Camp Mocs with the heavy, natural hued, rubber lug soles, so as to eliminate the several deficiencies I perceived in the Timberland product, I asked Kyle if he could incorporate my thoughts into the Chili Latigo Moc design. He did so and given the obvious talents of his production stall, the results were absolutely spectacular (if I do say so myself)! Trust me, Kyle and his staff can make your dreams (about shoes:crazy come true. You should give him a call.


Oh, so the ones on the website are not like yours? You need to provide pictures, sir! I'm quite interested.



Bjorn said:


> Got my Narragansett leathers belt. It's lovely, very nicely made in thick bridle. The buckle is small enough and cool enough to be just right. Will definitely shop there again.


You and Per are in the wrong country for your taste in clothing! :icon_smile_big:

Just kidding, I'll be just as out of place wearing what I do in New Mexico.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

After a long wait, got some old shoes back with new toes.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I placed on order a prescription pair of these today, Oliver Peoples Gregory Peck sunglasses (stock photo):


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

Is that a crab claw? :eek2:


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Atterberg said:


> Is that a crab claw? :eek2:


Lobster


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I would want to eat the crab that had that claw. I would start with the claw.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

May as well register them on the official thread.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

They don't look half-bad, actually. Apart from the tiny bows. 

Just got in a very softly constructed Polo flannel blazer. I don't even think there's a chest piece. Dark navy, almost like midnight blue for evening wear. The collar flips up and the lapels can be buttoned. Only problem is that the lapels are pressed very flat, so I'm going to try to soften their look a bit with an iron and some patience.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm eager to see pics. Sounds like a fantastic jacket. Single vent?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thrifted a navy and black on white gingham ss popover from Cable Car Clothiers.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Trip English said:


> I'm eager to see pics. Sounds like a fantastic jacket. Single vent?


It's got a single vent and three open patch pockets, but it's not necessarily Trad-approved. Darted three button. Has a Black Watch plaid undercollar, which is a nice touch. Sized "M", but the measurements matched my 40L sport coats pretty well. Seems almost like an outerwear/sport coat hybrid. Courtesy of TweedyDon for only $20.
https://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x3/jovantheun1337/?action=view&current=poloblazer076.jpg



























I actually got another acquisition recently.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I was surprise that jacket lasted as long as it did on the exchange, I'd have picked it up but it just seemed too big in the chest.

Any pictures of the tags? looked like a Caruso tag from TD's original post.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's Polo by Ralph Lauren. I have no idea what Caruso is.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Jovan said:


> It's Polo by Ralph Lauren. I have no idea what Caruso is.


I think, and I may be wrong on this, that Caruso is sort of the power behind the throne for RL suits and jackets; they're the Italian factory that (by reputation) does the best RL tailored clothing. I'm not sure what else they do besides that.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I think, and I may be wrong on this, that Caruso is sort of the power behind the throne for RL suits and jackets; they're the Italian factory that (by reputation) does the best RL tailored clothing. I'm not sure what else they do besides that.


I think Caruso primarily does the Black Label. RL seems to have used every maker in Italy that starts with C... and St. Andrews.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Got lucky on eBay with a vintage Barbour Bedale for only 62.50 shipped buy it now. Even included a Pile Liner which can go nearly that much alone. Desperately needs a re-waxing so I am going to drop it off to Barbour to have it professionally done. When all is said and done it will still be as steal.


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

I've gone from having no shoes to having too many shoes!


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Atterberg said:


> I've gone from having no shoes to having not enough shoes!


Fixed


----------



## Bucksfan (May 25, 2008)

My birthday presents


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Bucksfan said:


> My birthday presents


nephew,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

enjoy wearing


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bucksfan: Those are fantastic.


----------



## Bucksfan (May 25, 2008)

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> 
> enjoy wearing


Thank you! I enjoyed the Dalton boots today and look forward to the Cambridge short wings later this week. New shoes are always fun!



Jovan said:


> Bucksfan: Those are fantastic.


Thank you, I am also happy and impressed with these AEs.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

AlanC said:


> I placed on order a prescription pair of these today, Oliver Peoples Gregory Peck sunglasses (stock photo):


These were done in record time, picked them up today. I really like them.


----------

